# Darton SL3000 is it worth anything



## spokane55 (Feb 26, 2010)

*Darton SL 3000*

It is from the early 80s, 1980-1982. Good bow in its' time


----------



## Jr. G Nockman (Mar 1, 2010)

not much. old compounds dont hold much value,particularly mag riser,older steel cable tear dropped cable rigged ones.


----------



## needleknocker (Nov 7, 2009)

*old darton SL3000*

This was a wonderful bow in its day....I shot several in tournaments with great results and probably sold 100 or more at my shop. It is not worth much in todays market....it would be a nice bow to have if you liked to mess around with older equipment. I would think that it would be worth $50-75 to the right person.


----------



## mustadhooks (Mar 29, 2010)

Thank you for the info.


----------



## mustadhooks (Mar 29, 2010)

Well thank you for the info.


----------



## mustadhooks (Mar 29, 2010)

Thank you for the info and what its worth.


----------



## machewarcher (Dec 26, 2013)

i have one too and it shoots amazing for it's age. I'm thinking about selling it but I have no idea how much to sell it for


----------



## Kmoats1506 (Sep 4, 2021)

mustadhooks said:


> I have this Darton SL3000 competition-target compound bow this guy gave to me to shoot. He must be in his late 60's early 70's and i was just wondering if anybody could tell me how old it is and what it could be worth, it still looks brand new.





mustadhooks said:


> I have this Darton SL3000 competition-target compound bow this guy gave to me to shoot. He must be in his late 60's early 70's and i was just wondering if anybody could tell me how old it is and what it could be worth, it still looks brand new.


I have one as well. My father and I used to shoot competition when I was around twelve years old and I am now 56. My father passed away at the age of 84 and this bow also looks brand new probably shoots just as good as it did then I was also wondering if there was any value to the bow


----------

